# Dog Digestive problem



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

This may be long, so please bare with me!

About a year ago I got two pups. They were 8 weeks old and found by the lake near here. They are a mix of wolf (40%), Malamute(50%) and heeler(10%)...I know this as I know the lady who has their mom and dad. Apparently they followed mom on a walk about and got lost. They spent from Friday afternoon til Sunday afternoon at the lake, by themselves. I am guessing they ate whatever they could find. The first days stools were basically nothing but pebbles and sand. I gave them koapectates for a few days, rice and dry dog food. Their gum color was good and they ate, pooped and peed well. I did not have a wormer on hand at the time.

Here it is about a year later and for the past few weeks they have been throwing up at least once a day, maybe more when they are outside. I know that when I put them in the dog yard they eat crap...including dog poop. They have been on DE for a week now to get rid of worms. They eat dry dog food, rice and meat scraps...sometimes left over vegies. This is a diet that 4 other dogs here eat and no one esle is throwing up.

I have seen them eat poop...I try to clean the pen every day but it's there ya know? Also it is a pen that sheep used to be in. I have cleaned up 85% of the old sheep poop and straw bedding. It is so ingrained in the ground that the rest is kinda hard to pull up. They may be eating this also. Of course this pen is where they have been since the get go and all the other dogs are in it, it's just recently that they have been throwing up. One is thinish, can't seem to put weight on her..the other is fine weight wise. It's the thin one that throws up the most. I do see them eat grass. 

I am at a loss to know what to do. I have tried yogurt and eggs. I was thinking about starving them for a day then just giving them the dog food and rice...or meat and rice for a week to see if that helps. Any suggestions? There is something going on in their digestive tract, I just do not know what. I have a feeling this is a hold over from when they were at the lake for that weekend and what they were eating.The closest vet is not one I would take them to as she is a bit of a whacky person. The next vet is hours away! 

Thanks for any help! If you have questions, please ask.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would get stool samples to vet asap, drinking dirty water in the lake they could have giardia. Also if they had fleas they are very likely to have tape worms which could be causing the weight loss. Don't know how effective de is with dogs, would think they would have to eat quite a bit. Did they toys or rawhides available? My next thought would be blockage making them vomit.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't think about the lake water! Thanks! Yes a stoll sample would be the best, just can't afford it at the moment...will work on that! DE is a good wormer, they have to be on it for at least 60 days. I used it on my horses one year, did a stool sample before and after. The sample after came back clean! 

They have bones, toys, etc. I think it is just habit that they eat crap. It's like they are constantly hungrey!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I would definately worm them. 

also, mashed up pumkin can help settle stomachs. I would peronally take them off table scraps for a bit, give them no treats, and give them rice and chicken with some mashed up pumkin as a "treat" if they will eat it. That would be fairly easy on their tummies. 

All dogs will eat crap if it is there . . . I live on a small farm, my dog eats so much junk its not even funny BLAH! Chicken, goat, cow, horse . . . you name it! Dogs can be so GROSS!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know de works on goats just not sure about dogs but worth a shot. However giardia I don't. Think would respond. I forget what we used at vet clinic. Also youu could get basket/greyhound muzzles, they can still open mouth breathe, and all just not eat things. But they aren't cheap and trust me I know about money being tight.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

And I just gave the pumpkin to the goats and yelled at the thin dog grabbing a piece! Guess I should have let her have it!

Luckily my dogs can't get to the horse manure...I am sure they would all eat that!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Just don't use pumpkin pie filling lol! just plain old pumpkin.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The pumpkin would need to be cooked for the dogs. I agree about getting a fecal, but I don't think they would have just now gotten giardia from lake water they drank a year ago. You really need to find out what is going on, and not just be guessing. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The issue happening now ...is not from a year ago...

Some dogs just like eating grass... it is a natural green to their diet...however.. it does make them sick..... some eat it to help them vomit ...as some need help to do so ..to try to feel better.... 

I agree with the fecal....

Can you see....any worms in the vomit?

There are so many causes for vomiting... some are very serious...
Has the dog had a parvo shot?
I really recommend that the dog should be seen by a vet....losing weight and vomiting is not a good sign...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

She is not losing weight...just thin, and that maybe the way she is genetically. Plus she will not be mature until 2-3 years old. Her sister is a nice weight, but again on the thin side, but heavier. They always act like they are starving. Could be from those days out on their own with no food? It is a mental state not an actual hungry state? I know their stomachs were very upset when I got them. Stools were runny,etc. I mean they were eating pebbles! But after feeding well, giving meds...they got better, stools hardened, etc. It's only been the past week or so that they are back to vomiting. Stools are soft from time to time, but mostly good.

I wish I had a way to check the fecal myself...as I said the closer vet is sort of a lame brain and I don't know if I would trust her to see all the eggs. I did fecals when working for a vet so I know what to look for. No worms in stools or vomit. In fact, I remember now, I did worm them at about 4 months old and no worms in stools then either. Not to say they don't have any, but It doesn't appear to be a heavy worm load. They are active, gums are nice and pink, coat is shiny and soft. Also, no parvo shot, but there has been no parvo in my area for over 7 years and they never leave my yard. We also had alot of rain this year and one vet I talked to about another dog said that it was good we did as most things like parvo would be washed out of the soil. There has been no dogs with parvo living at this house ever as far as I know. 

Please do not think that I am discounting your guys ideas...these are things I have thought of already. And I do agree, after researching it, that they most likely do not have giardia as it was a year ago and they have had none of the signs of having it.

Sooo, upset stomach.....from eating junk they dig up, eating stools (which has slowed down ALOT since they were little pups, possible worms (which I am sure the DE will get most of)...what esle? Thinking out loud here! The vomit usually includes grass. This morning one had quite a bit and it was watery and yellow.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Just a single thought... My neighbors have 8 "outdoor" cats that only poop in my flower beds. I have an American Bull that would eat the cat poop non-stop- every free second even while getting a butt whooping. Eventually she got sick, throwing up, etc... I took her to the vet and had her xrayed. Her intestines were full of sand (we have sandy soil) but she was not blocked, the sand just wouldn't pass. Nothing but rice, chicken broth and vitamins for a week straight is what he recommended for her.

However, I agree that some issues need a vets care, so this is just my experience.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

We call the dirt here moon dust! it is sooo fine, drives me crazy with dusting! Thank you for your input tho!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

So they both vomit and just one more than the other? 

Yes, as this is a year later it has nothing to do w/the lake incident. 

I am the practice manager for a small animal vet. For a cat that vomits everyday --something VERY wrong is going on. For a dog, an outside dog--who knows. Having Husky in them can make them somewhat sensitive in the tummy and nervous in nature. They may have food allergies too and that makes them vomit. 

Also, being that they are siblings they could have some kidney/liver issues going on. Those things will cause an animal to continuously vomit over time. 

If they have not had distemper/parvo shots --one may suspect parvo as a culprit. It they have diarrhea, are listless and vomit multiple times then Parvo is a very strong suspect. If they act "normal" but upchuck every now and then I would not suspect Parvo. 

I have an american bulldog/cane corso mastiff mix who is SO sensitive! He is an indoor dog. Everynow and then I see him, in the yard, upchucking. It is like he will cause himself to heave and vomit. He just has a sensitive gut. BUT he eats a totally free grain diet, gets yougurt and such to combat his sensitivities. He does not vomit every day-not even every week--just every now and then. 

I would get those two in an area where you can control their diets for a week. See what may be in their stools. If they do have worms, to the point where the worms make them vomit you will see worms in the stool. See how often they vomit--what do they vomit ect. After a week of controlled access and careful observation you may be able to piece together what is going on. I can help you too if you want.

you mentioned giardia--if they had giardia they would have very yellowish, slimy soft serve stools.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too would agree with a parasite load...the loss of weight with the diet you are giving suggests a heavy worm load....If it takes DE 2 months to rid them I would seriously consider a chemical wormer and the fact that they are in a yard where they and others defecate then they eat the stools is only compounding the issue. Whipworms are a parasite that may not be seen but do cause weight loss, roundworms are seen in vomit and look like a pile of spaghetti.
I do know how funds can be tight...hubby just went back to work after 2 years, but when it comes to animal health, try calling a couple local animal shelters and see if they would be willing to do a discount vet care....mention that the 2 dogs were strays that you took in, you may be able to get fecals and shots done for a minimal cost and most vets use Panacur or Safeguard for treatment of Whipworm, Hookworm and Tapeworm....Pyrantel is even cheaper and treats roundworms. 

I have dealt with Pancreatitis and when you said they were vomiting, I initially thought that could be a cause BUT with pancreatitis, theres a high fever to go with the vomiting as well as lethargy and lack of appetite. With my boy, the pancreatitis was caught and treated before I lost him and it was found that the "cheap" kibble I had been feeding him was the problem...with the Soy protein being the culprit....he recovered and lived 10 years on a Dads soy free food and passed at 2 weeks shy of 17.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If they are eating dog poop it could be habit it also could be a sign of a deficiency. 

I am all for DE but think in this case you need something that will take care of the possible worms now. You can get all sorts of stuff for that even stuff at Walmart. Remember there are different types of worms and different wormers. You may want to just use 2 wormers to cover all types. 

They may also have cocci.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all!

I just do not think it is a worm load. I honestly do not see any signs of a heavy worm load. Altho, to be on the safe side I will have fecals done! I do not want to use a chemical wormer until I know for sure what they have. I do not like chemicals so I really do not want to over do it.

They are malamute not Husky...do not know if that makes a difference as maybe both breeds have sensitive stomachs? 

As far as Parvo goes, I am ruling that completely out. I worked in animal shelters where we would get parvo pups and these guys do not have that. I can smell parvo a mile away! Their stools are solid 99% of the time.

When whole chicken goes on sale I will buy a few and feed them just chicken and rice for a week. See if that makes any difference. My dry dog food is a good one..not the cheap super market kind. I add rice to it and broth from meat and chicken when I have it. I have also started giving them some plain yougurt to see if that settles things down a bit. What I am hoping to do once I get more into the gooats is feeding all the dogs goat meat and rice as their main diet. I am hoping with the fresh meat they will all do better! Do away with the dry food all together.

Again, thank you all for your input. I will let you know what the fecal says when I get it done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are getting the fecal done.... :hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That show 'It's Me or the Dog' with Victoria Stilwell had an episode where the dog ate its own poop and she fed the dog pineapple - apparently it does something to make it taste bad. There are also commercial products that do the same thing. Doesn't solve the vomiting problem but it could help with that.

Here's a link http://animal.discovery.com/tv/its-me-or-dog/ask-victoria/dog-eats-poop.html


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was gping to try that product to stop them eating the poop, but never got around to it. Now Pineapple I could do now! Worth a try!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, the fecals came back pretty much clean. Vet said that he would not worm them at this time. Said to take them off the DE. He doesn't think that is causing a problem, but ya never know. Likes the idea that I want to convert them over to a meat diet. All in all this tummy upset could be so many things. Most likely something they are eating out in the yard. He said as long as she is not losing weight to just watch her after I take them off the DE and make sure she is drinking plenty of water...which she does.. If she continues to vomit then I have to bring her in..yeah $$$$$$!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I hope that they improve soon. I bet they will love the meat diet!


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I am sorry it took me so long to find the post, lol. I am really glad they do not seem to have a worm issue. One thing that could cause them to vomit is eating so many different things and overloading their system. One of my dogs will eat anything he can get his mouth on and then go and eat grass to make himself throw up. I know you have had a ton of suggestions so far so here is one more to add to the list. Stop feeding them everything except the dry dog food and give it about 2 weeks and see if anything changes. Hopefully one of the many will work. I hope they feel better :wave:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Good-worms ruled out.

I bet you either have sensitive stomachs (and they eat grass due to sensitivity and then they upchuck due to the grass) or some sort of food allergy. 

If they are peppy and eating/drinking well honestly unless they vomit alot I would not worry too much about it. Malamutes also have ALOT of hair--is it possible they could be licking their fur and getting hairballs like a cat would? 

Yougurt is good-keep giving them that. You could isolate them now and just feed the reg. dog food you have. Just see what they do for a few days. It will give you a better idea as to the degree they are getting sick. 

Yup--you are familiar w/parvo then :greengrin: Everyone at work tells me I have "parvo radar" I usually am first to see an animal enter the hospital and usually one glance and "I know" would break my heart to see an animal of mine fight that monster. I have seen some very courageous puppies fight so hard, for so many days only to pass away at the end :tears: I hate parvo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck ...hope they get better .... :hug: ray:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, no vomiting this morning! I was searching around the net and came up with a different idea. Someone on a board said that sometimes a dog will vomit yellow bile because they need to be fed more often. I feed once a day. Said to give them a treat before bed time. The reason being is that they go too long with out food and gas builds up which then can make them vomit. OK, so, I used to give all the dogs treats in the evening, I feed in the morning. I stopped as the pups kept pooping at night in the house. So, last night I gave them a treat befo5re we went to bed, just a couple of crackers, and this morning no vomit! Wonder if I was lucky or it actually worked?! I did pat her on the stomach when she rolled over for a belly rub and you should have heard the burp! So, maybe there is something to this treat thing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! If you had said they were throwing up bile I could have told you that from the start. I guess I should have asked; I assumed they were vomiting food. 
Yes some dogs will vomit bile if they go long periods of time without food. The long period can vary from dog to dog. My Jack Russell must be fed at least 2 times a day or she vomits yellow kinda foamy bile. 
I have switched and usually my dogs just have access to food all day long but if that is not possible sometimes then they get fed 2x a day. 
Hope that is the trick and it fixes it for you!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry about that Logan. I really didn't realize it was bile til I started reading about it! It would have grass in it at times, so I din't really look...til the other morning when it was just the bile. Sometimes I can be brain dead! 
I gave them a treat again tonite, so we shall see! This was something I would have never guessed. Learn something new every day!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I sure do hope that fixes it for you my Jack sure needs that second meal or food access to not have a problem.


----------



## XXX XXX (11 mo ago)

First of all as was stated the first thing you should do is take a sample of their stool to your veterinarian also the first thing of that a veterinarian does is take their temperature and put them on fluids because of dehydration.
Why don't you find a home for them let me know – ## QUICKLY BRING THEM TO THE VETERINARIAN WITH A STOOL SAMPLE.


dobe627 said:


> I would get stool samples to vet asap, drinking dirty water in the lake they could have giardia. Also if they had fleas they are very likely to have tape worms which could be causing the weight loss. Don't know how effective de is with dogs, would think they would have to eat quite a bit. Did they toys or rawhides available? My next thought would be blockage making them vomit.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

XXX XXX said:


> First of all as was stated the first thing you should do is take a sample of their stool to your veterinarian also the first thing of that a veterinarian does is take their temperature and put them on fluids because of dehydration.
> Why don't you find a home for them let me know – ## QUICKLY BRING THEM TO THE VETERINARIAN WITH A STOOL SAMPLE.


This thread was originally posted November 2011 and is a decade old. I doubt the person seeking help needs your opinion any longer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2011.


----------

